# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Моя музыка Petrakov

## Petrakov

Всем привет! Выкладываю треки которые делал сам. Брал пустую акапеллу и делал на нее аранжировку с нуля. Наконец пересел на более серьезную технику. Пока только набираю обороты, так что не судите строго.

----------


## Petrakov

http://pdj.cc/Ff3nA  Don Omar - Danza Cuduro (Petrakov remix)
http://pdj.cc/Ff0DJ - Наталья Халурина - Наше лето (Petrakov remix)

----------


## Petrakov

Вроде все сделал так. Давно здесь не был, так что подскажите если что)))

----------


## Лев

> Вроде все сделал так. Давно здесь не был, так что подскажите если что)))


Да и подсказывать нечего - всё звучит! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Petrakov*, Женька, класс! 
А ты видел, что твой котик в наушниках двигается четко под твой ритм.  :Taunt:

----------


## Petrakov

Не обратил внимания ))))) Лев, Мариночка, мерси за комплиман))) Сейчас еще одну закончу и выложу. Потихоньку руку набиваю, думаю в дальнейшем будет нечто посерьезней)))

----------


## Petrakov

Еще одна работа))) http://pdj.cc/Ffgkm  Наталья Халтурина - Кричу (Petrakov mix)

----------


## Petrakov

Немного переработал: Наталья Халтурина - Кричу (Petrakov mix) - http://pdj.cc/FfhfG (сделал более яркий вокал, изменил пару нот в сол. инструменте)))

----------


## Лев

Отличная работа!

----------


## Petrakov

Поднимаю))) На ваш суд. http://promodj.com/d-student/remixes...Petrakov_remix

----------


## Angel_Stike

Спасибо за Ваше творчество. Я получила удовольствие.

----------

